# Retro Asparagus Rolls TNT



## kadesma (May 1, 2012)

Haven't made these yet this year. Come Sunday they will be on the menu. Will make tomorrow, freeze then bake the day of. Immediately.
 You will need 25 asparagus spears, salt to taste 25 crustles pieces of white bread flattened with a rolling pin. Cream cheese 8oz. 3 oz. of softened blue cheese 1 egg 3/4 lb. of butter melted.
combine cheeses and egg cook asparagus in salted  gently boiling water til spear bottoms are just barly  fork-tender.rinse in cold water to stop the cooking process.drain and dry on paper towels. Spread cheese mixture on flattened bread place asparagus spear on top and roll up. Now dip in the melted butter to coat all sides place on cookie sheet and freeze til ready to use. Preheat oven to 400 cut rolls in thirds and bake about 15 min. Serve right now. and enjoy with a cold drink of some sort.
kades


----------



## 4meandthem (May 1, 2012)

Sounds pretty darn good! I have been microwaving my asparagas for 3 minutes wrapped in the bag from the super after rinsing, then fill the bag with cool water.
come out perfect everytime. Just thought I would throw it it out there if you want to try a different method. Does the outside get pretty crunchy on your rolls?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2012)

Sounds so good!  This will have too be a once a year food for me.  C&P!


----------



## kadesma (May 1, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Sounds pretty darn good! I have been microwaving my asparagas for 3 minutes wrapped in the bag from the super after rinsing, then fill the bag with cool water.
> come out perfect everytime. Just thought I would throw it it out there if you want to try a different method. Does the outside get pretty crunchy on your rolls?


No I simmer to the doneness I like then finish up. I feel we all have a preference for things we cook I'd rather do it my way I love roasted grass too that might work here if you don't mind the grass well cooked and a little "wet". 
kades


----------

